# cause of blood in stool for EBF 3 month old?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

My 3 month old DD has had blood in her stool a couple of times in the past 2 weeks. I know food allergies can cause this, but I thought that would cause blood actually *in* the poop and this is mixed with it but not *in* it (it's like when you get blood in the toilet during AF, sorry if TMI!).

I did some searching online and it seems like this is probably a fairly common thing, and it didn't look like any of the causes were serious as long as it doesn't happen a lot or with a lot of blood, but I'm still concerned and would really like to figure out what is causing this.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn*
My 3 month old DD has had blood in her stool a couple of times in the past 2 weeks. I know food allergies can cause this, but I thought that would cause blood actually *in* the poop and this is mixed with it but not *in* it (it's like when you get blood in the toilet during AF, sorry if TMI!).

I did some searching online and it seems like this is probably a fairly common thing, and it didn't look like any of the causes were serious as long as it doesn't happen a lot or with a lot of blood, but I'm still concerned and would really like to figure out what is causing this.

Sometimes babies can also have an anal fissure that causes bright red blood. Those usually heal by themselves.

Does your DD seem uncomfortable at all?

I ask because my son had bright red blood in his diapers when he was a baby. He also had green mucousy stools along with the blood. With him it turned out to be MSPI (milk soy protein intolerance) it's not a true allergy but his body couldn't digest the proteins and the body had an immune reaction (similar to an allergy) and his intestines bled. They did an occult blood test to see if there was also blood in the stool (you can't tell by the naked eye) and it came back positive. That's how we knew what he had. Plus Connor was just miserable, and was constantly uncomfortable and crying in pain.

Here this may explain it better

Quote:

It is thought that the intestinal lining cannot properly digest the proteins (milk and soy) therefore they are taken up into the blood stream where the body treats them like an antigen and produces antibodies mimicking an allergic response. The intestinal tract then recognizes the ingested proteins as it would an allergen and the intestinal lining reacts by becoming inflamed, often shedding blood into the stool. Some blood may be visible in stools and other blood detected by occult blood testing. The lining of the intestine, then, becomes further damaged as it is continuously exposed to these proteins.
Sorry, crying baby have to go. I'll be back though.


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

could you have cracked your nipples at all?


----------



## spinspin (Feb 14, 2006)

...makes me think of cracked nipples on Mama too... only it would look black, not red by the time it emerged. I think blood in the stool is a bit scary-- you're right that it is probably nothing, but there are some things it could be that would require serious medical treatment, so I think you should call your ped on this one.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

is there mucus also? what color is the blood?


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

No mucus, bright red blood. I definitely don't have cracked nipples. The first time happened (maybe 10 days ago?) I didn't notice any behavior changes. Today she has been pretty cranky, but I don't know if it's related or just tiredness because she hasn't wanted to take a nap today.

It seems likely that it is the anal fissure, but how would she get that? I guess I would associate that with constipation and she definitely isn't. It could be milk allergy, but I have been avoiding all dairy for a week now...could that still be it? It definitely isn't soy, as I don't eat any soy (and I make everything from scratch so I know what I'm eating).


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

My baby had little red flecks of blood in his stool when he was around that age. He was also cranky. My husband is severely lactose intolerant, and I had to stop drinking, or having any thing that had any milk in it whatsover, because I suspect my baby takes after him. You have to look into everything you eat, because it is everywhere. It takes a while for it to completely leave your milk, as in, several weeks. But everyday, you should see your baby's disposition get better and better. My baby's stool was green, and it stayed green (not mucousy) for a while until all the dairy left my system and then it was yellow again.

Although if you feel it may have been an anal fissure, I would not rule it out, I'm wondering what could have caused it. Assuming your baby is breastfed, his poops are probably entirely to soft to cause one.

I'm thinking it may just be dairy issues.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

take a flashlight the next time you're changing her and shine it on her bum. if there is a fissure you should be able to see it. if not, then I'd keep avoiding dairy- my dd has a sensitivity that causes some blood in the stool occasionally. good luck!


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

Bea had bright red flecks of blood in her stool at one point too. I was told anal fissures were the probable cause and that it was very common/normal. She is EBF too, and from what I read it wasn't necesarily a change in the consistancy of poop that cause straining...just a change in baby's development and a new awareness of what's going on with her body. Only lasted a few weeks every couple of poops. She also went through the green mucusy poops and the foamy ones too.....she's had it all!

FYI, I'm vegan, so dairy certainly wasn't the issue.


----------



## Schmangus (Dec 13, 2005)

My son had black swirls in his poop at 2 weeks. Dark, like someone had squirted chocolate sauce in his diaper. We took him and a diaper sample of the poop into the ped and they tested it. It was blood and I just went off cow's milk for a few months. He was getting it from my breast milk. It totally cleared up and recently it was taken off of his chart as a dairy allergy. They told us that it takes babies a while to develop the correct enzymes to break down whole proteins found in certain food items - milk being one of the hardest to break down. It's made for baby cows not baby humans. But they told us he wasn't lactose intollerant to be exact and that his intestines would mature and eventually he would grow out of it.

That's why it's so important to wait to introduce certain foods to babies, not only because of allergies but because their intestines just aren't developed enough.

My daycare lady told me that my son LOVES oranges. "He ate them at breakfast and lunch. Couldn't get enough." My son is 9 months old and I just about freaked. I have a hard time digesting orange.

If your child's blood is bright red - it isn't milk or any think to do with his intestines.


----------



## BensMom (May 4, 2002)

elly has little red flecks of blood every now and then. I also assumed an anal fissure, because they are bright red, but just tiny little streaks. I just assume that sometimes the poop blows out pretty fast. I will check with a flashlight next time I change her. but she rarely has green poops, 97% of the time they are bright yellow.

Good to know we arent alone here.


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Isa had the same problem. Of course, I freaked, but really it was just a small tear. Our family doc suggested that we put a small amount of vaseline when we changed her. She healed up in a couple of weeks and have had no more blood since. HTH!


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

I would continue exploring the milk/soy protein allergy possiblity. My baby had bright red streaks in her diaper, and frequent, watery stools. She was also fairly fussy all the time because her little tummy hurt. The information my doctor gave me said that it can take a month of full dairy restriction before the milk protein is out of a baby's system. For my daughter, it took 6 weeks, and I had to be absolutely sure I got not a speck of milk, casein, etc. in anything. Hope this helps!

Molly and Melody


----------



## saritabeth (Jun 25, 2004)

I just wanted to add my dd had the same thing and it was dairy. I had to completely eliminate all dairy...including casien and whey. It took several weeks for the dairy to leave both our systems. She was much better after that...I would talk to the ped about it.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donutmolly*
I would continue exploring the milk/soy protein allergy possiblity. My baby had bright red streaks in her diaper, and frequent, watery stools. She was also fairly fussy all the time because her little tummy hurt. The information my doctor gave me said that it can take a month of full dairy restriction before the milk protein is out of a baby's system. For my daughter, it took 6 weeks, and I had to be absolutely sure I got not a speck of milk, casein, etc. in anything. Hope this helps!

Molly and Melody

Yes, it took about 6 weeks for it to clear my system too. Whey is another protein to watch out for and you'll find it in things that you don't expect to.


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

I've posted about my experiences with blood in my 3 month old DS's stool in the BFing forum...it was a very scary, & I ended up cutting out dairy for 3 months (didn't really help) & taking him to see a gastroenterologist (in hindsight, I wish I hadn't - too invasive







)...

When he was 6 months, I tried eating some dairy again & the blood was still there but didn't increase. Eventually, like a month later, it stopped completely.

The way I interpret it is that it was just his intestines maturing & growing, & it healed itself in it's own time.

PM me if you have any questions


----------

